# Poodle Grooming



## katrae (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi we have 2 standard poodles and do our own grooming. Have bought several different types of clippers, but none so far seem to do a good job. Theyt either don't cut well or get really hot. Anybody have any sauggestions as type and model that work well??


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I have Oster clippers that work well, except for getting hot. I've heard good things about Andis and Wahl clippers. 

What kinds do you have?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

The wife is a hair stylist so we use quality clippers/trimmers. We use Andris clippers with oster blades. I believe the whole setup is around 500.

We use the `people` clippers from Andris but they also make animal ones.

It's expensive to do it right, and they do heat up but so I wouldn't think you can do 2 dogs in a row without letting them cool.

Here it cost 70$ to get his hair cut so in under half a year the trimmers pay for themselves.

Post up some pictures of your poodle too please


----------



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

I also have two standard poodles and clip them myself. I use Andis ultra edge.
they will all get hot use plenty of oil and cooling spray. I use 7 different blades and change them be for they get to hot. It's not good for them to get to hot it can cost a lot of money to keep them all sharp. I also have 400.00 worth of scissors I got go and have sharpend...


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

Your dog reminds me so much of my Donner. Donner is starting to get the lower part of his legs more silver, just like yours. What a beautiful dog and so well groomed!


----------



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Silver*

In the summer time I clip him a lot shorter. Every time I take him down short his hair comes back a lot more silver.


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

I used to trim Sasha every other time.... I'd let the groomer do her and then I'd trim her in between - her face and paws, ears and tail. Her body was done with a No. 8 so I let her grow out a little bit and then at week 10 I'd take her back to the groomer. I used Oyster Clippers and a large scissors. this saved a little on money.. kudos to those who are clipping their own - it is a lot of work.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful dog you have! You are a great groomer!


----------



## Pezhead1971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have the 2 speed Andis Detachable Plus+ Model AG2 clippers. I have been using a 10 blade, what petsmart uses. And diva is not getting her usual cut like the groomers do with a 10. What should i do, I have washed the blades, use plenty of oil and cooling spray. Her hair comes off but its still "bushy" i want it shorter should i use a different blade and work towards a 10? Thank you =]eace:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Nelson3 said:


> I also have two standard poodles and clip them myself. I use Andis ultra edge.
> they will all get hot use plenty of oil and cooling spray. I use 7 different blades and change them be for they get to hot. It's not good for them to get to hot it can cost a lot of money to keep them all sharp. I also have 400.00 worth of scissors I got go and have sharpend...


_
What a gorgeous portrait. Your dog is so beautiful._


----------



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Pezhead1971 said:


> I have the 2 speed Andis Detachable Plus+ Model AG clippers. I have been using a 10 blade, what pet smart uses. And diva is not getting her usual cut like the groomers do with a 10. What should i do, I have washed the blades, use plenty of oil and cooling spray. Her hair comes off but its still "bushy" i want it shorter should i use a different blade and work to wards a 10? Thank you =]eace:


You Did not say what you were cutting face,feet,tail or body or lags. I use a number 40 on feet and tail and number 10 on face. I am thinking of using a number 30 on the face. I try to keep them a lot shorter in the sumer...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

I use an Oster with a number 10 for f/f/t. It cuts very cleanly. 

Here are pics of each of my spoos after being shaved. My blue standard, Billy, was waiting to go into the show ring and is very clean.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought a Oster Golden A5 Two Speed Clipper a couple of weeks ago. I didn't use it much yet but it does get hot. It's not very loud. I had a hard time using a 4F blade on my miniature poodle. The job was much rougher then I thought it would be but I am not very experience yet so it could be me. I ended up scissoring his belly.

I think what I really don't like on it is the switch. It's at the bottom end of the clipper and you pretty much need 2 hands to switch it on and off. If I push the button one side I get one speed, the other side is the two speed. So on top of needing 2 hands you really need to look at the bottom to turn it on.

I've read a lot of good reviews on the andis and maybe I should have gone that way.


----------

